# insulating a tin shed?



## nervous (Sep 30, 2012)

any one know of any DIY that i can use to insulate my tin shed? i have my rats in there and i want to try and get the temps down in the summer time as it gets pretty hot in there... 
lose rat most summers due to the heat.

or is there any particular paint etc... that will take away some degrees?



Thanks
Ben


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Sep 30, 2012)

Look at using aircell, It's a bit pricey but well worth it. Probably won't be much difference in price to paint actually. There are some paints that reflect heat quite well, you would have to go into a paint shop for advice.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 30, 2012)

Painting the roof a lighter colour will help reduce the amount of heat it will retain. 
But you really need to line the ceiling with some insulation.


----------



## bigjoediver (Sep 30, 2012)

There are some paints specifically designed for roofs to lower the surface temps and I think Bunnings does sell it. You can also get insulation on a roll bonded to silver paper/foil but would have to go to an insulation place to get it and tips on how to install it.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Sep 30, 2012)

Speaking of paint...yep, my roof is painted pure solid white. I feel this reduces the max temps by about 5 degrees which makes a big difference when it gets hot.


----------



## peter1929 (Sep 30, 2012)

try the old way, use a small waterpump with a small sprinkler on top on the shed, do not forget to recycle the water if you can, it will cool down over night for use the next day


----------



## -Peter (Sep 30, 2012)

Put a false roof, Leaving an airflow space of about 100mm. Allow for overhang(eaves) to create shade on the walls as well. Put in mesh windows on the shade side and plant a shade tree next to the shed. Insulate the walls and the roof inside with bats and line that with some cheap 3mm MDF.


----------



## saximus (Sep 30, 2012)

I know this isn't an insulating tip and it depends how big your rodent setup is but this is how I keep mine cool in the shed during summer. The black tub is filled with water and the white tub with the rats in it sort of floats in it. On the super hot days I put ice bottles in there like in the pic. I didn't lose a single animal last summer using this method. It's incredibly effective and probably the cheapest option you'll find. Like I said though, if you have heaps of rats, it might be difficult


----------



## sd1981 (Sep 30, 2012)

I used sandwich panels, like a cool room.... Couple of whirly birds and alls good.... I also reversed this for outdoor heat boxes by making a small box out of the panels and running heat cord....


----------



## saximus (Sep 30, 2012)

sd1981 said:


> I used sandwich panels, like a cool room.... Couple of whirly birds and alls good.... I also reversed this for outdoor heat boxes by making a small box out of the panels and running heat cord....



Where do you get these? I'd love to get my hands on some


----------



## wokka (Oct 1, 2012)

saximus said:


> Where do you get these? I'd love to get my hands on some


There are many factories in Western sydney and also on ebay. About $35 per sq meter for 75mm thick

- - - Updated - - -

To cool a tin shed:
Shade is probably the starting point.-A simple shade cloth tent should work. 
Next evacuate hot air from inside the shed if outside air is cooler - either wirliebirds or thermostatically controlled exaust fan
If the outside ambient temp is still too high then you have to cool the air.- air conditioning


----------



## BigBrad (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey guys you can pm me if u like regarding the cool room panels I've got some used ones coming in a couple of weeks in good condition I'm getting them off a mate and plan to make an incubator for myself and was planning to make a few extra to sell but I might part with some sheets.

- - - Updated - - -

Hey guys you can pm me if u like regarding the cool room panels I've got some used ones coming in a couple of weeks in good condition I'm getting them off a mate and plan to make an incubator for myself and was planning to make a few extra to sell but I might part with some sheets.


----------



## wokka (Oct 3, 2012)

wokka said:


> There are many factories in Western sydney and also on ebay. About $35 per sq meter for 75mm thick
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


thats a new price i paid $10 a 2.4x1.2m sheet when i biult my snake rooms. like everything you just need to be in the right place at the right time to come up with secondhand material.


----------

